# King Fish skys on Hardtail VIDEO!!!



## will4surf (Feb 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neADf06hToc


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DAMN! That was legit!!! Watched it a couple times just cause it was so sweet.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

that is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That was a crazy good shot of vid!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The last rig trip I made with Mike we were both lucky enough to be looking in the right direction and watched a 15 - 20 King sky on some bait we scattered passing by. It is pretty cool.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

That's freakin' sweet


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

That was pretty awesome. 

I've seen wahoo do this on our lures twice one was on the mousetrap but the other was a giant on the short flat it was amazing.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweeet...love it when they go air borne!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Man that was awesome!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That will get your heart pumping faster. Nice shot!


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

Bad A##


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Now that was way to cool!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that awesome!!! nice king.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

This is why I love fishing so much!!! Cool ViD!!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

hell yeah!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you slow troll live bait that will happen over 50 % of the time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome video...makes me doubletake what I saw last week. I saw a fish sky about 8 foot in the air just fer the heck of it but it sorta looked like a big blue fish...Maybe thinking it was a king now!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

I was going "wooooo" with them when it jumped on the screen


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome vid!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome video. I like to keep my free lined bait close to the boat and have that happen a lot


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!!! That's a one of those 1 in a xxxxxxx% numbers to get that on video!!!!

85okhai, hope they don't end up in the boat upon reentry . :2guns:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Very cool ....seen it many times and always gets me going .....Sky rockets in flight.Afternoon delight.....thnx for sharing...tight lines


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome video! I'm itching to get out and have another good day drift fishing with live bait!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

We were at the Mass years ago catching bait screwing around. There was a family of say noviced fishers near us. They were all sitting down watching us bottom fishing i guess. We had a small king on while catching bait. We for some reason looked up at them . A king skied over their boat ! It made a splash on the other side of them. We yelled & screamed in amazement. They though we were crazy. They had no idea. No, not how crazy we was but the reason we were yelling & cheering. They just looked around confused. Pulled anchor & left.:no: Highlight of the day. Also had a king Sky almost as high as the end of the Pbch pier . We backed off the rail not sure if it was gonna land on it.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Sweet.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

One of the coolest ones I've witnessed was a 40lber going straight up about 14ft with with a big hardtail in its mouth....the blood from the hardtail covered the sides of the king and when the sun hit it he was glowing red.....I almost saw a 40lb land on a guy wading out behind the old holiday inn in Gulf breeze....sorry for the highjckson....


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

That was AWSOME !


----------

